# Can u Squat and Bench in the same day?



## the_general64 (Nov 17, 2006)

Is it possible to do my leg workwout in the early morn., say 6 am, and do my push workout in the late afternoon, say 6 pm? i would only do this for this one day because i missed a workout day and i am trying to catch up by doing both on the same day.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 18, 2006)

just consider the workout missed and move on with your life.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> just consider the workout missed and move on with your life.



 

If you won't take that advice and you're completely opposed to missing a workout, then do an *abbreviated* combined workout.


----------



## LexusGS (Nov 18, 2006)

i used to do that, squats at about 8AM then bench workout at around 6PM. dunno if it was a great idea but it worked fine for me.


----------



## ffemt (Nov 18, 2006)

P-funk said:


> just consider the workout missed and move on with your life.



An extra day of rest sometime makes a big diffence for me.P-Funk is right!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2006)

If your not depleted from squats than your not going heavy enough.

To me it's squats and little else.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 18, 2006)

I squat and bench in the same workout with no problems, but I will do one high intensity and one low intensity.


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Starr's 5x5 workout does it, but with different rm's and theres alot of ramping up in it.


----------



## BerryBlis (Nov 18, 2006)

I read an article on mindandmuscle.net today that says this kind of set-up can actually be beneficial because then you can have a full day off between workouts for complete rest and to let your CNS recover.  What are your thoughts on this? (rather than say doing legs one day, then chest the next).


----------

